# Safety Concern! Martha Stewart Pet Bed!



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I purchased a* Martha Stewart Pet Bolster Bed in XS.*
It says it is for dogs up to 12 pounds.
It is brushed cotton with an *embroidered bone print.*
It comes in brown, red and aqua.

Coco & Paris had it in their xpen for a few hours.
It has a pillow with with a zip off cover.
One of my two chewed up the zipper.
*And I mean UNRAVELLED a few inches of the plastic zipper!*
So there is a piece of plastic zipper teeth, stretched out detached from the rest of the zipper. It looks like a twist tie.
I am really hoping that they didn't _swallow_ any of this pointy plastic.rayer:

I just wanted to WARN anyone thinking of buying this bed.
It fooled me...the fabric looked nice and sturdy.
And I even considered the zipper in the store, but didn't listen to my gut.
I figured it looked well made.

The irony is:
We were on a long hiatus from dog beds after the pups destroyed others.
They were demoted to fleece blankets only and the West Paw enviro friendly mats.
And I thought for their first birthday I'd gift them with a "grown up" bed.
:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Canada said:


> I purchased a* Martha Stewart Pet Bolster Bed in XS.*
> It says it is for dogs up to 12 pounds.
> It is brushed cotton with an *embroidered bone print.*
> It comes in brown, red and aqua.
> ...


You should get in touch with Martha Stewart company about it. I have Tyler in a cat bed from Petco -- really cheap and indestructible. Just a fleecy oval but he loves it.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> You should get in touch with Martha Stewart company about it. I have Tyler in a cat bed from Petco -- really cheap and indestructible. Just a fleecy oval but he loves it.


Yes, I probably should...
considering the damage was made by a 6 pound Maltese, :blink:
a larger dog could probably do _more_ damage to it.

So far, the only bed that has been safe in our house,
is the the West Paw mat.
Sounds like your cat bed, it is a fleece rectangle.

I swear my two are like little crocodiles...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Awh -- the joy of puppyhood. Even though they're small, they're mighty.  I'm always shocked and surprised at what they can and do get into.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

These lil ones are sure full of personality ^_^


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I only have the beds without zippers in the house because Sophia will chew anything that looks like "fun" to her! The bed I bought for Sophia when I brought her home was from Petsmart and had a blanket and toy that came with it. It's a really soft and plush rectangle shape and the pups fight over it!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

It's too bad about the bed, the Martha Stewart collection is adorable. I don't think I would call that a safety concern/issue, though, as far as it being the company's fault. Your pup has a track record for thrashing beds & such, lol, so it wasn't really a surprise was it? I would stick with the beds or mats without extra pieces until she's older, I guess. I'm sure you'll listen to your gut next time!

I do agree with contacting the manufacturer, though, just to let them know.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

LJSquishy said:


> It's too bad about the bed, the Martha Stewart collection is adorable. I don't think I would call that a safety concern/issue, though, as far as it being the company's fault. Your pup has a track record for thrashing beds & such, lol, so it wasn't really a surprise was it? I would stick with the beds or mats without extra pieces until she's older, I guess. I'm sure you'll listen to your gut next time!
> 
> I do agree with contacting the manufacturer, though, just to let them know.


Yep, they are guilty as charged! :blush:
I swear my two would make wonderful product testers!

The zipper damage was a bit unnerving as they unravelled the plastic teeth into a long wire. Maybe a metal zipper would have withheld chewing? 

Back to just the mats and the fleece!

They do get fluffy dog beds in other parts of the house (supervised), but I have to be careful of what goes in the Xpen.

Here is one of their beds, but of course it is _only_ for day time lounging.
Coco's tear stains have even improved since this pick!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh what a pretty and unique bed they have...It's so cottage-like!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

LJSquishy said:


> Oh what a pretty and unique bed they have...It's so cottage-like!


Thanks, Lisa! 
Allthough, I will have to put my foot down about them getting their own cottage! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

I have ordered Coconuts beds from Ryans pets and have always had good luck with them. The red bed in the picture is from there too. She has 6 beds, I'm a sucker for cute beds!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

coconuts said:


> I have ordered Coconuts beds from Ryans pets and have always had good luck with them. The red bed in the picture is from there too. She has 6 beds, I'm a sucker for cute beds!


I love that pic of Coconut!
Thanks for the recommendation, :thumbsup:
I LOVE getting ideas about where is good to shop and browse.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I hate to hear that and I too would report it to the company~~~Thanks for sharing that information. Maybe your baby should be a pet tester!!!:wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> I hate to hear that and I too would report it to the company~~~Thanks for sharing that information. Maybe your baby should be a pet tester!!!:wub:


Yes, they'd make wonderful pet testers! 
They would probably demand to be in the snack & treat dept! :yes:


----------

